

The Anti-Web Movement Is Gathering Pace  - px
http://paidcontent.org/article/419-the-anti-web-movement-is-gathering-pace/

======
jmount
It this was a good idea then multimedia CDs would have beaten the web in the
mid 90s (instead of the other way around as it turned out).

~~~
hga
I think you're ignoring distribution friction. Ignoring cost, there was a lot
of overhead in deciding to buy them, ordering and payment, waiting for
delivery, and then managing a physical library of them.

